# 0.05 mbps download speed with DSL service



## Purple Rain (Jan 17, 2011)

The title of the thread says it all, but perhaps it does not speak to the level of frustration my family and I are experiencing with our DSL internet service:

• Many simple, easy-to-load sites like Google will not load on the first try. On Safari, the bottom toolbar will say "Connecting to google.com" until I refresh the page or restart the web browser. Internet Explorer and Firefox are no better -- I've tried.
• A two-minute YouTube video will take about 10 minutes to load (if the page loads in the first place, which it often does not).
• Speed test sites, like speedtest.net, which reported a 0.05 mbps download speed and a 0.20 mbps upload speed, usually do not work. I had to refresh speedtest.net four or five times before the "testing download speed" section worked.
• Gmail has become so slow that I have to use the HTML version, and even that will fail to register my commands about half the time.
• The only way for me to view most webpages in a reliable manner is to Google search for them, then click on the "Cached" page, and then click "Text-only version." Stuff other than text will prevent the page from loading about 50% of the time.

We have a Qwest modem but our ISP is called "TIES." We have their "Residential DSL connection," as described here:

TIES Internet services: Internet access

I don't know exactly how fast it's supposed to be, but I figure that 0.30-0.50 mbps is the speed I should be getting -- that's 6-10 times faster than the 0.05 mbps I have now.

One more concern to note -- according to speedtest.net, my ISP server is located about 200 miles from our home. I'm not sure how this has affected our service.

Can someone more tech-savvy than me explain why my connection is so slow, particularly with loading videos? I can't imagine that DSL is supposed to be like this.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

Did you disable your dial up modem? Almost looks like you are on dial up yet.
Next question, do you have dial tone telephone service or just dsl? Who is the normal dial tone service provider (ATT, Frontier>>>)?


----------



## dalemiller (Mar 5, 2011)

I would 1st powercycle the modem by pulling the powercord out & waiting at least 25 seconds before plugging it back in. Wait about a minute after that for all the lights to come back on. Then run another speedtest at speedtest.net. If the speeds are still slow, then I would for sure call the tech support team with your ISP. It could be something with their system. As for streaming videos, usually you would need @ least 1.5mb of download speed to stream.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

whats the make and model of the Modem they supplied ?


----------

